

How Hacker Top and Reddit Top Programs Were Made - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/how-reddit-top-and-hacker-top-programs-were-made/

======
edu
Seriously, is this interesting? I mean, the top-like programs maybe useful
(although I'm a browser man, and I think that keep pinging the sites each 30
sec. isn't polite at all.), _but_ how these two _simple_ programs were made...
Come on! The net if full of articles about how much more interesting pieces of
code were made or why they were made this way! I think mainly of kernels and
HA systems, but not these.

~~~
edu
Downvote me, but can you explain me why you find this article interesting?
(And my comment offending...)

~~~
river_styx
Not everyone here is an expert programmer.

------
jonknee
If anyone was actually curious how these scripts worked the .py files were
right there... Open in an editor instead of running through Python. Not
exactly a secret.

